# NFL Network HD? How much HD content?



## tnmg (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm straddling the fence now between keeping my cable or getting Dish or DirecTV. I suppose its like the fence post between you and the neighbors.. Anyhow..

I'm a big NFL fan and want NFL Sunday Ticket. But that's about I'll seen good about DirecTV over Dish. Is there alot of HD content on NFL Network? If so, that with the locals and ESPN games in HD should satisfy my NFL hunger. I'm not a diehard fan of any time, I just love football. Now, my wife loves the Rams but I don't think she'll want to watch many of their games this year. 

So, how's the content? Lot? Little? Scraps?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Some replays right now, several preseason game and 8 primetime regular season games for the upcoming season. Check www.nflnetwork.com.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

tnmg said:


> I'm straddling the fence now between keeping my cable or getting Dish or DirecTV. I suppose its like the fence post between you and the neighbors.. Anyhow..
> 
> I'm a big NFL fan and want NFL Sunday Ticket. But that's about I'll seen good about DirecTV over Dish. Is there alot of HD content on NFL Network? If so, that with the locals and ESPN games in HD should satisfy my NFL hunger. I'm not a diehard fan of any time, I just love football. Now, my wife loves the Rams but I don't think she'll want to watch many of their games this year.
> 
> So, how's the content? Lot? Little? Scraps?


Just haven't seen any actual HD programming on it yet! Maybe when they start to television games.

But pretty lame stuff all in all. Kung FU HD it ain't!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

There was a replay of an NFL game of the week on in HD last Saturday night. Those games are the only things that have ever been in HD on NFL-HD since Dish started carrying it, AFAIK. I'm hoping the upcoming season will have some more HD content.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I saw a post somewhere that NFL Network was investing in a lot of HD equipment for studio origination ect. They plan to up the antie as soon as they can.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Now that we have NFLHD in free-preview mode on channel 287... does anyone know when an HD pre-season game is going to be on?

I am seeing the channel on my receiver tonight, and it is in Dolby 2.0 stereo... but not HD at the moment... just curious to see one of the HD preseason games if one lands during the free preview time we have in case I still haven't upgraded to a new receiver yet.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

saturday


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Now that we have NFLHD in free-preview mode on channel 287... does anyone know when an HD pre-season game is going to be on?
> 
> I am seeing the channel on my receiver tonight, and it is in Dolby 2.0 stereo... but not HD at the moment... just curious to see one of the HD preseason games if one lands during the free preview time we have in case I still haven't upgraded to a new receiver yet.


The NFLnetwork.com page has the preseason schedule list of all games, mostly replays, some replays will note HD, some live pre season games will be televised and are noted as well and some of these live games will have an HD note to represent HD live.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> The NFLnetwork.com page has the preseason schedule list of all games, mostly replays, some replays will note HD, some live pre season games will be televised and are noted as well and some of these live games will have an HD note to represent HD live.


That is right my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the answers and suggestions... I took a look at the Web page, and maybe I will actually remember to sit in front of the TV for some games. I just want to take a look at how the NFL Network is going to present games.

I know they are pre-season, but since they are going to have regular season games (8 of them) this year... I figure this might be a good indicator of how they may call/present the regular season games. I didn't catch any of the preseason HD games last year as we had just gotten turned on around the last week or so I believe if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## FS1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think they are really ramping up the HD stuff for NFL Network this season. Especially with them broadcasting eight regular season games. They're planning on airing extensive pre- and post-game programming from their studios, at the gamesite, etc., so you can expect their HD content to improve a lot this year.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The replay of the Bears/49ers game this afternoon is in HD.


----------

